# Tendonitis?



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2008)

My 17 y.o. son, an arnis black belt, started getting bad cramps in the top of his left foot about a month ago. They'd come and go and got better with time or when he put on his sneakers. Yesterday his pediatrician diagnosed tendonitis, where the ankle enters the top of the foot. She advised soaking it and heating it, and said it'd be chronic (which he found a bit depressing).

Has anyone had any experience with tendonitis in the foot/ankle? Any tips on managing it that have worked for people? Does it get better with time?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have it and you know with proper care he will be fine. I do have days when it hurts but I use alot of dit dat dow and it has always helped me.

P.S. by the way sorry to hear this Arni. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 17, 2008)

Arni, I'd suggest you get a second opinion from an ankle and lower leg specialist (orthopedist).  Could be several other things going on that rest and soaking might not cure and he seems pretty doggone young to have tendonitis.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 17, 2008)

arnisador said:


> My 17 y.o. son, an arnis black belt, started getting bad cramps in the top of his left foot about a month ago. They'd come and go and got better with time or when he put on his sneakers. Yesterday his pediatrician diagnosed tendonitis, where the ankle enters the top of the foot. She advised soaking it and heating it, and said it'd be chronic (which he found a bit depressing).
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with tendonitis in the foot/ankle? Any tips on managing it that have worked for people? Does it get better with time?


 
It can improve with time. To ensure fuctionality long-term, muscle stripping of the specific group involved (i.e., tibialis anterior, or the peronii, or the triceps surae, etc). will help. I often use this:

www.dmso.net

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## Shuto (Jun 18, 2008)

I have it (self diagnosesd) but mine manifests itself with pain more towards the outside of my foot near the ankle.  Unlike other tendonitis issues I've dealt with, wrapping does not help.  In fact, it aggravated mine and made it worse.  That's consistant with what I've read and helped with the diagnosis.  

Things I've read online (warning!!!) suggest making sure that shoes are not too tight in the troubled area.  That, however,  has never been an issue with me.  Rest has given me the biggest relief.  

Tendonitis can take a long time to heal even if you are doing all of the correct things to treat it.  I'm talking about months if it's bad enough.  So patience will be required.


----------



## Logan (Jun 18, 2008)

I would see a physio and find exercises that you can use to strengthen and condition muscles and surrounding ligaments (when not causing pain).


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a lot of trouble with (I can't remember the proper name for this) side shin splints - the same issue only on the outside of my lower legs.  Orthotics have alleviated much of those troubles.


----------



## Mr G (Jun 18, 2008)

I would agree with the idea of seeing a specialist.  Sports medicine would be my first thought, but ortho or podiatry might be good too.    If you have that health care that requires a loan  application before you  get a referral,  talk to Occupational Therapy, Physical Therapy, or an athletic trainer.   

Wrapping or Taping might help a lot, but the only if it done right.  The tape is meant to support the inflamed tendons, while supporting and strengthening others.   The patterns of the tape can be very specific to the tissue that need the help.  Using the wrong patterns could make it worse!


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 19, 2008)

My 16 yo had ankle tendonitis recently.  Naproxen, bracing, and physical therapy worked for him.  But it took 4 months.  You might consult with an orthopedist or other sports medicine specialist.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement. We'll look into getting a second opinion from someene who specializes in this and some advice on P.T. for it. Heat and supporting it have helped somewhat.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2008)

OK nothing to see here just move along


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry not in ankle but I currently have it in my elbow and I have been getting acupuncture treatments and they are doing wonders, my only problem is I cannot let it rest so it keeps returning. 

If I would stop using it for a little while and give it a chance to rest it would be fine. But it is slowly getting better just the same

Acupuncture


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 27, 2008)

OH for crying out loud, sorry about this but I hit post and it told be I needed to wait so I did and I then his post again and it told me I needed to wait so I did and then I hit post again and it posted all 3.

Sorry about that.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't worry, *Xue*, it's happening to more than just you .  I learnt quickly that if the board was not responding I needed to select and save my post to the clipboard and wait until the server woke up.

Annoying but thems's the internet breaks sometimes.


----------



## quoll (Sep 12, 2008)

Had tendonitits in my big toe many years ago, very annoying! I ended up trying some Arnica cream as the anti inflamitary medication from the specialist didn't work very well. Just rub the arnica cream on morning and night and after a while the tendonitits went away.

http://www.brauer.com.au/product_results.asp?getPid=42&getTable=product

Cheers
Graeme


----------

